# Big Plane, Little runway



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

8) 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWtdtuspnoM_


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 4, 2008)

man this video is freaky the only good thing is the humor in it


----------



## magnocain (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeesh


----------



## timshatz (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't figure out if he was loaded very heavy or holding it down. I think the former more so than the later.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Talk about waiting till the last minute


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 5, 2008)

Man talking about close calls...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

Holly crap.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2008)

Vodka burner! Ha! We had an Aeroflot pilot attempt to land on the highway parallel with the runway. I don't know guys...


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow he was really cutting it close on that one.


----------



## Glider (Mar 6, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Vodka burner! Ha! We had an Aeroflot pilot attempt to land on the highway parallel with the runway. I don't know guys...



A similar thing happened a few years ago at a Farnborough Airshow in front of the world. I don't want to know what they said to him.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

"I got enough film left to film the crash" ha ha ha


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

Man... he didn't use the last 3 feet of the runway!..


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> "I got enough film left to film the crash" ha ha ha



He truly was rattling them off, wasn't he?


----------

